# will my betta live?



## fishman (Sep 29, 2005)

i made the mistake of picking up my betta by his tail when changing the water in his tank (i didnt realize how thin their fins were) now he has a moderately sized tear in the center of his tail fin. what should i do? will it heal on its own or will their be a tear their for the rest of his life?? anyone with any info please help....


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

fishman said:


> i made the mistake of picking up my betta by his tail when changing the water in his tank (i didnt realize how thin their fins were) now he has a moderately sized tear in the center of his tail fin. what should i do? will it heal on its own or will their be a tear their for the rest of his life?? anyone with any info please help....


Add melafix or pimafix...do 10-15% daily water changes. Feed him well, and hope for the best. and NEVER pick him up by the tail again. If he's not too badly injured, it will heal.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

And don't feel too badly. I kept my first betta on a counter in a 1 gal bowl. I was doing a water change, he jumped and landed in a cup of coffee...somehow he survived it. Mistakes happen, just learn from them.


----------



## MarkMI (Aug 1, 2005)

i bet he was DARN excited when he got back into his bowl?


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

LOL very...he was ok though...lived 10 months after that, but died of ich


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

my betta had a pretty severe tear in his fin (not from me, from a shrimp) and it healed a bit. but not completely. he still has a nice little "fringe" on the end of the fin. He seems not to be affected by it. he still swims well and is very active. so you should be able to heal him up. i used bettamax because i couldnt find melafix or pimafix in our fish store. the bettamax was two treatments three weeks apart and each treatment you gave a certain amount of medication depending on your tank size every other day three times. then wait three weeks and repeat. the only reason i got medication was to prevent an infection. that is very important to prevent infection. i was told by i believe it was simpte that clean water is what will heal the injury best. but i would suggest meds to prevent infection of the wounded area.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

fishman said:


> i made the mistake of picking up my betta by his tail when changing the water in his tank (i didnt realize how thin their fins were) now he has a moderately sized tear in the center of his tail fin. what should i do? will it heal on its own or will their be a tear their for the rest of his life?? anyone with any info please help....



aww man, I cant imagine how horrible you must be feeling! :console: 

Hopefully he will be okay..


----------



## fishman (Sep 29, 2005)

thanks for the helpful tips! much appreciated


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

its pretty much a gurantee that it will heal cause its surronded by the other parts of the fin so the cells will regenerate faster.you probally ripped his tail with you thumb lol.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

A healthy betta will heal its fins but it will leave a scar (just like when you cut your finger).


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

He'll be fine if fed plenty of bloodworm or similar food.
Fish with their whole tails been bitten off can heal with not a trace to show for it.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

healthy food and melafix


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Huh? Why did you pick your fish up in the first place, may i ask - heard of a net? :S


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Ummm...maybe because he hadn't ever been told not to?


----------

